# Anyone excited about the new Grand Floridian that goes on sale tomorrow (March 3rd)?



## nomoretslt (Mar 2, 2022)

I’m not.  These new units are just hotel rooms that have an added beverage cooler and a coffee pot.  No micro, no sink (other than the bathroom).  The room can accommodate 5 and some with have nice Magic Kingdom views.  And I guess points can be used to stay at the GF Villas.  My husband is predicting $245/pt.  I’m leaning towards $225 that includes incentives (discount for higher point purchase).  I wouldn’t mind using my other points for a one night stay when the dining plan returns...Narcooses is such a good place to eat.  California Grill too, but not with their new price fix menu.  
Riviera is selling for $206/point or thereabouts.  Different type resort and location....will see tomorrow.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 2, 2022)

No way.  I am not buying more Disney at all.  I will stick with my exchanges and can be happy with that.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 2, 2022)

It has been a long time and I'm sure things have changed and I may be way off base here.  But anyway some 30 years or so ago my Wife, myself and our 3 relatively young kids stayed for a week at the Contemporary.  I don't recall feeling all that cramped and loved having a monorail stop and restaurants on site.  So, without knowing what I am talking about in today's Disney world; i.e. prices etc.  I would think about renting rather than spending the money to buy...

George


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 2, 2022)

Definitely not at the prices Disney is charging.  I have not considered anything since the prices went over $130 per point.


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 2, 2022)

@bogey21 things have really changed.  Funny fact about the Contemporary.  The rooms were designed so that they slid into the frame, like a drawer.  The plan being that when it came time to update/refurbish the rooms, they would slide the room out and and bring it someplace to work on it.  I guess none of the engineers thought about how the building would settle...especially given that it’s on a swamp.  So....the rooms could not slide out.  They just did a total refurb on those rooms....the design is based on their movie The Incredibles.  That is not a DVC resort though.  They built a new tower next to it that connects with a sky bridge/walkway....Bay Lake Tower.  Great rooms with nice views.  
Riviera was our last purchase.  It expires in 2070...we will be long gone, but our kids will inherit or sell.  Selling our Saratoga points to purchase was how we afforded it,  we never stayed there.  My goal is to outlive my Boardwalk contract...2042.  I’ll be 85.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 2, 2022)

We have been done adding points for a long time.  I was tempted to purchase a small add-on again about two/three years ago - made two different offers that were not accepted.  Not long after that, I was very happy the add-on did not work out.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm happy that I can now suggest a WDW resort that DVC is actively selling without the resale restrictions of Riviera. We prefer BLT, but for someone who wants a MK resort and wants to book studios as well as 1BR/2BR villas VGF is the best choice. I can't imagine wanting to buy direct - particularly now that they have eliminated the AP discount - but there are people who do.


----------



## kanerf (Mar 3, 2022)

I bought 50 more at AKL in Jan and I am working a resale contract at BLT right now.  I don't really see what VGF would add for me.  I eat there occasionally, but the new studios don't really interest me.  I prefer having a full kitchen and BLT does that for me and is closer to MK anyway.


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 3, 2022)

I am shocked that it’s “only” $207 per point!  $179 pp for 300 points.  However, Riviera direct has better incentives...but dues are a bit higher.

Competition for studios at the original is going to get even worse I’ll bet.  I would only stay in their new “resort studio” for one night.....the standard view there, though, is the same amount of points as the real studio in the original building.  Plus you get a kitchenette.  To each their own I guess.

Hoping for a tour though during our May trip.

@kanerf I agree....although BLT is a bit “ stark” you cannot beat the views (even from the elevator lobbies), the 1 bedrooms with 2 full baths, and the 10 minute walk to MK.  5 minute walk to monorail and on to Epcot.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 3, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> I’m not.  These new units are just hotel rooms that have an added beverage cooler and a coffee pot.  No micro, no sink (other than the bathroom).  The room can accommodate 5 and some with have nice Magic Kingdom views.  And I guess points can be used to stay at the GF Villas.  My husband is predicting $245/pt.  I’m leaning towards $225 that includes incentives (discount for higher point purchase).  I wouldn’t mind using my other points for a one night stay when the dining plan returns...Narcooses is such a good place to eat.  California Grill too, but not with their new price fix menu.
> Riviera is selling for $206/point or thereabouts.  Different type resort and location....will see tomorrow.


After years of reading the regular resorts forums, I can remember many posts from people who don’t cook and don’t do laundry (or don’t mind using a shared laundry) and want a hotel room that sleeps 5 with 2 real beds. They’ll be happy to pre-pay their lodging - at the Grand Floridian!!! - for the next 40+ years. They’re not interested in a timeshare. (Until they stay in a 1 BR because a studio wasn’t available and suddenly need more points….)


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 3, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> After years of reading the regular resorts forums, I can remember many posts from people who don’t cook and don’t do laundry (or don’t mind using a shared laundry) and want a hotel room that sleeps 5 with 2 real beds. They’ll be happy to pre-pay their lodging - at the Grand Floridian!!! - for the next 40+ years. They’re not interested in a timeshare. (Until they stay in a 1 BR because a studio wasn’t available and suddenly need more points….)


  after more than 25 years of ownership, my husband and I have only stayed in studios for a week twice. We usually bookend our trips with studios to take advantage of the Deluxe Dining Plan (hoping it comes back) and to not waste points on Fridays and Saturdays.  I’ve stayed in studios with my daughter a few times.  Two nights in a studio with DH is my limit.  We like to save time and money and cook dinner most nights.  I could not imagine staying for a week in a resort room DVC or whatever they are calling them and spending money on 3 meals a day for four to five people.   But they would not have built them if they didn’t think people wanted them.  Different strokes.  But.....you’re right..once you go one bedroom it’s hard to go back.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 3, 2022)

nomoretslt said:


> after more than 25 years of ownership, my husband and I have only stayed in studios for a week twice. We usually bookend our trips with studios to take advantage of the Deluxe Dining Plan (hoping it comes back) and to not waste points on Fridays and Saturdays.  I’ve stayed in studios with my daughter a few times.  Two nights in a studio with DH is my limit.  We like to save time and money and cook dinner most nights.  I could not imagine staying for a week in a resort room DVC or whatever they are calling them and spending money on 3 meals a day for four to five people.   But they would not have built them if they didn’t think people wanted them.  Different strokes.  But.....you’re right..once you go one bedroom it’s hard to go back.


DH and I agree - we bought DVC because we didn’t want hotel rooms anymore! This year we did 3 nights in a studio followed by 4 in a 1 BR, only because of the 50% borrowing rule (we had used up current points on a big family trip). But I’ve seen many posts from people considering renting a studio and deciding against it because of the sofa bed. These new resort studios are designed to attract those guests to DVC. I’ve read analyses of how DVD could present the package - “A week at GF every year [or every other year] for only $xxx a month!” - to make it “affordable” for families. Just like all the other TS do.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Mar 6, 2022)

ljmiii said:


> I'm happy that I can now suggest a WDW resort that DVC is actively selling without the resale restrictions of Riviera. We prefer BLT, but for someone who wants a MK resort and wants to book studios as well as 1BR/2BR villas VGF is the best choice. I can't imagine wanting to buy direct - particularly now that they have eliminated the AP discount - but there are people who do.



What do you mean they have eliminated the AP discount?


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 6, 2022)

vacationlover2 said:


> What do you mean they have eliminated the AP discount?


When they introduced the new APs on September 8th, 2021 they got rid of the DVC AP discount. What used to be the Platinum AP is now the Disney Incredi-Pass - $1,299 + tax whether you have a 'blue card' DVC membership or not.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 6, 2022)

vacationlover2 said:


> What do you mean they have eliminated the AP discount?


@ljmiii is correct re the Incredi-Pass. However, to be complete, there is also a Sorcerer pass that is exclusive to DVC blue card members and Florida residents. Three or four days around Thanksgiving and +/- 2 weeks around Christmas are blocked out, but it’s a lot less expensive than the Incredi-Pass. Everything is moot right now, though, since they’re not selling new APs but are allowing existing pass holders to renew. I’m in the camp that believes some form of APs will return some day, but what the new program might look like and what the prices might be is all speculation right now.


----------



## JulieAB (Mar 6, 2022)

We own VGC and it's super tempting to sell, especially now that VGF is only 186 for the same number of points we own.  We'd make money.  But DH doesn't want to take the chance of ever being locked out of VGC.  We only stay in 1 bedrooms and always plan ahead, so I think they'd make great sleep around points!  We like king beds and cook our breakfast almost every day.  I've seen threads on disboards dedicated to meal planning in a studio with only a microwave though!  If they started putting kings in studios, we might be compelled to give it a go.  Our VGC points are grandfathered so we can use them at the new resorts, so there's not a huge advantage to sell.  I wonder what the new disneyland hotel tower will do to VGC resale prices though.  It seems VGF resale prices have suddenly taken a hit!


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 6, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> However, to be complete, there is also a Sorcerer pass that is exclusive to DVC blue card members and Florida residents. Three or four days around Thanksgiving and +/- 2 weeks around Christmas are blocked out, but it’s a lot less expensive than the Incredi-Pass...


True enough. But for DVC blue card members who are like us restricted by the school calendar, the Sorcerer not-really-AP knocks out half of the times we've been able to visit for many years - President's Week, Easter, Thanksgiving, and Christmas. Even worse, our eldest is now a college student and the only college breaks that synch with our high school are (of course) Thanksgiving and Christmas.

Obviously, the Sorcerer pass is still useful for those DVC members not travelling with children in middle school, high school, or college.


----------



## ljmiii (Mar 6, 2022)

JulieAB said:


> I wonder what the new disneyland hotel tower will do to VGC resale prices though.  It seems VGF resale prices have suddenly taken a hit!


Obviously we have no way of knowing for sure. But we do know that as small as VGC is, the new DVC tower has even fewer 1BR/2BR villas - it is almost all studios. Plus VGC, along with BLT and Kidani, was built in that golden era of DVC when they thought they should make the 1BRs as nice as possible to address the demand imbalance. So the 1BRs and 2BRs are quite spacious and have an 'extra' bathroom compared with what was built before or since.

And of course VGC has its own private entrance to California Adventure, is in the middle of Downtown Disney, and is a very short walk to MK. So while I expect strong demand for the new tower it just won't be as nice as staying at VGC.


----------



## nomoretslt (Mar 6, 2022)

Our AP’s are good until the end of our next trip in May and will renew.  It’s worth it for us since we go 3 or 4 times a year now.  Our daughter got an AP through undercover tourist before the shut down....used it this past August and can use it for another trip in early August.  She’s not sure if she will renew.  She rarely goes more than once a year. When we brought son’s family, I got a deal through AAA for passes.  
We would not go so often if we didn’t have AP’s.  Then again, we were never offered discounted AP’s until 2005.  We were not allowed to purchase the Dining Plan either in the early years when the dining plan started.   Can't remember what year we were allowed to.  I sure wish they would bring back the Tables in Wonderland card.  
If there comes a time when we can’t renew our AP, I would start renting out my points....something I have never done.  Use the $$ to cruise.  Have a chat with the kids and weigh the options of selling.  350 of my points expire in 2042.  350 in 2060 and 200 in 2070.  I hope to live see the end of my Boardwalk contract, but doubt I’ll be watching fireworks from BayLake Tower at the age of 94.  Ugh, I just depressed myself.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 6, 2022)

JulieAB said:


> We own VGC and it's super tempting to sell, especially now that VGF is only 186 for the same number of points we own.  We'd make money.  But DH doesn't want to take the chance of ever being locked out of VGC.  We only stay in 1 bedrooms and always plan ahead, so I think they'd make great sleep around points!  We like king beds and cook our breakfast almost every day.  I've seen threads on disboards dedicated to meal planning in a studio with only a microwave though!  If they started putting kings in studios, we might be compelled to give it a go.  Our VGC points are grandfathered so we can use them at the new resorts, so there's not a huge advantage to sell.  I wonder what the new disneyland hotel tower will do to VGC resale prices though.  It seems VGF resale prices have suddenly taken a hit!


I would love to see king beds in the studios at all of the resorts.  That would be a very nice option.  For breakfast, you could always bring an electric griddle.  We have one in our closet that we take when staying at Marriott resorts on Maui and Kauai without stovetops.


----------

